

What happens in Bulgaria? - peshkira
https://medium.com/better-humans/d289c6e1392

======
malandrew
What I don't understand is why people are always going for peace in protests
and keep them peaceful, even when it does not make sense. This government in
Bulgaria is most obviously corrupt and from the little written here, it's not
the "I scratch your back and you scratch mine" violence averse kind of
corruption which people end up justifying someway in their heads. If the
government has known criminal ties and elections are being rigged and they are
brazen about this, then the populace should ready for violent protests. You
can start off peaceful and see if that works, but be very very prepared to
fight back vigorously when riot police start smashing faces in
indiscriminately. People who rule by force most likely need to be removed by
force.

------
peshkira
I know that this is not a technical related article, but as a Bulgarian who
does not live in Bulgaria, sharing this with knowledgeable and intelligent
people is my (only) way to help, even if a bit. And I believe that this
article gives a good overview of the problems now.

------
venomsnake
We kicked the commies asses in 97, we will do it again. Btw - throwing stones
at government building and officials as we did in 97 should be right of
passage to the get the voting rights.

